# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Ayrshire Nucs for sale

## Beehive

I have a 5 frame nuc on national frames ready to go. There are 4 frames of brood, at various stages and 1 frame of stores. They are a good dark bee. They will come complete with nuc box and travel screen.

----------

